# Post your klunker pics here!



## Speed King (Jun 18, 2018)

I see a lot of great klunkers in various places around the sight. Certainly deserve a pic thread of their own. Extra credit for riding or action shots! I'll start:


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 18, 2018)

Here's a video my friend Paul made. I'm on my 37 Elgin with the basket.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## Speed King (Jun 18, 2018)

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 825601 View attachment 825599
> View attachment 825600



Holy hell that's nice.


----------



## mrg (Jun 18, 2018)

Reto Klunker


----------



## mrg (Jun 18, 2018)

Put a fender on before Yosemite for the heavy rains that never came!!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 18, 2018)

47 I got from @ king louie

 80 I built to sell.ended up giving it to a friend that dug it.

 and klunkadelic,my favorite.im gonna ditch the S2 hoops and lace in some arayas.then it's going to my buddy mr tick for some of his killer frame upgrades.


----------



## bairdco (Jun 21, 2018)

48 DX frame, Emory fork, araya 7x's, acs Z front hub, Durex 135mm coaster, stamped Ashtabula cranks, kkt pedals, etc, etc..

I've changed a few things since this pic. Ideale saddle and fluted seatpost, husquavarna bars, so I'll post a new pic when I can.


----------



## BrentP (Jun 21, 2018)

fat tire trader said:


> Here's a video my friend Paul made. I'm on my 37 Elgin with the basket.



Love the video.  The smoking hub at the end is hilarious.  I'll be down that way in a couple of weeks, but not bringing my bike this time, unfortunately.


----------



## Speed King (Jun 21, 2018)

This 40 has been slowly evolving. Next step will be 7X hoops laced to a vintage Schwinn drum in front and a 2 speed Bendix trigger shift out back. Then this wheelset can remain intact.


----------



## okozzy (Jun 22, 2018)

A couple of my very well 'loved' bikes...


























View attachment 827901


----------



## Cooper S. (Jun 22, 2018)

I’ve got a couple, and always more in progress


----------



## Speed King (Jul 4, 2018)

Evolving


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 23, 2018)

Klunkadelic is tuned and ready for the hills above Burbank ca tomorrow night.klunker run with @King Louie and the bmx goonies!


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 26, 2018)

Above beautiful Burbank California about the decend.rollin bmx goonies style! Had a blast!


----------



## vincev (Aug 27, 2018)

Original Schwinn Klunker 5.....................................


----------



## Old Iron Bob (Sep 16, 2018)

This is a 41 Schwinn frame with Sturmey Archer drum brakes and a mix of Shimano and Suntour parts.


----------



## Cooper S. (Oct 2, 2018)

Picked up this odd little build today, added my seat but other than that just as I found it. Notice the uniroyal tires?


----------



## fat tire trader (Oct 3, 2018)

Yes, it looks like that is a middleweight frame and the Uniroyals barely fit in between the stays. It looks like the tire may have been rubbing.


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 8, 2018)

Got a new seat on the 47.


----------



## TotalNewbWhoScored (Nov 26, 2018)

Just picked this bike up, all original, serial checks out.  I've gathered the blue is extremely rare, especially in this condition.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 20, 2019)

The 47 got a pro neck 2 stem I picked up from a cabe member.i put a genuine bike parts seat post clamp on the 80 today.


----------



## Beach Bum III (Jan 20, 2019)

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 825601View attachment 825599
> View attachment 825600



Cool crank set up!


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 21, 2019)

TotalNewbWhoScored said:


> Just picked this bike up, all original, serial checks out.  I've gathered the blue is extremely rare, especially in this condition.
> 
> View attachment 908596



Not sure about the blue, but definitely, the Klunker model is rare.


----------



## Robertk (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## Robertk (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## Robertk (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## Robertk (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## Speed King (Jan 25, 2019)

Robertk said:


> View attachment 938086



All really sweet bikes!


----------



## blasterracing (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## wheelbender6 (Jan 30, 2019)

I considered making a klunker our of this 24" Flightliner, but I think I will take it a different direction.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 31, 2019)

Beach Bum III said:


> Cool crank set up!




Ha thanks, I wish I agreed with you. It's more function over form for me at this point, I got sick of dealing with this every couple of summers:




Always happened far far away from the truck it seemed.....


----------



## Robertk (Feb 10, 2019)

*


























*


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 22, 2019)

The 80 got new bars from s&m and a set of early araya 7C hoops











The 47 got the real husqvarna bars from the blue bike.it also got the araya rims from it to replace the boat anchor S2s that were on it.oh yeah,and a sweet set of nos Carlisle tires.soft as the day they were new.i have some chrome landing gear forks coming for it.


----------



## Speed King (Feb 23, 2019)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 953179
> 
> View attachment 953180
> 
> ...




47 is outstanding. Any leads on Carlisle knobs?


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 23, 2019)

Speed King said:


> 47 is outstanding. Any leads on Carlisle knobs?



Thanks.no.theses were the last old stock from a friends closed down bike shop.


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 25, 2019)

After the swap meet Sunday I found these schwinn studded balloon gumwalls in my brother in laws garage.soft and pliable with like new tread.he gave them to me.thanks @King Louie! I think this bike is done now.


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## bikepaulie (Mar 24, 2019)

1995 Gary Fisher klunker count?


----------



## wheelbender6 (Mar 24, 2019)

Cool fork!


----------



## Speed King (Mar 25, 2019)

Sure why not?


----------



## mrg (Mar 25, 2019)

Got to throw up a couple of my tank Klunker’s


----------



## Speed King (May 2, 2019)

Latest addition to the pile.


----------



## Dizzle Problems (May 2, 2019)

Speed King said:


> Latest addition to the pile.
> 
> View attachment 990492
> 
> View attachment 990493



This hybrid is insanely awesome!! Killer work!!!


----------



## PlasticNerd (May 5, 2019)

Kind of a  klunker , disc brake will be put on the front soon. Rear hub is a nexus 3 speed.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 6, 2019)

Speed King said:


> Latest addition to the pile.
> 
> View attachment 990492
> 
> View attachment 990493




Sweet build Frankie!!


----------



## Sven (May 6, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Sweet build Frankie!!



Ditto


----------



## Speed King (May 7, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Sweet build Frankie!!




Thanks Man, I can't take credit for this, other than picking color and a few parts. This was restored/refurbished by the Vintage MTB Workshop. I was head gopher on this project- lol

http://www.vintagemtbworkshop.com/


----------



## Colonel Mustard (May 7, 2019)

Speed King said:


> Latest addition to the pile.
> 
> View attachment 990492
> 
> View attachment 990493





Aww, now you're just showing off


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 7, 2019)

Speed King said:


> Thanks Man, I can't take credit for this, other than picking color and a few parts. This was restored/refurbished by the Vintage MTB Workshop. I was head gopher on this project- lol
> 
> http://www.vintagemtbworkshop.com/





No matter. Still a fantastic build. And I don't even like green bikes. Parts, color and everything about this bike is top shelf!


----------



## B + M (May 8, 2019)

1941 cwc 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sven (May 10, 2019)

I threw a chain on this '63 American klunker prospect and took it for its maiden voyage. I do want to switch the bars later on.


----------



## mrg (Jun 17, 2019)

Went vintage here except tires ( they are even kinda old ) newest thing are the 81 sidewinder bars, ck out the OG 50’s HD lobdells with Bendex knock out front hub.


----------



## mrg (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## sue12 (Aug 25, 2019)

Shelby marin style bomber

colaon loop tail klunker

schwinn canti hybrid klunker, Canti brake posts n brakes n suntout honor 5 speed 

then way way of the reservation and in strange nav water. Eh I will let you discuss


----------



## sue12 (Aug 25, 2019)

Almost all of these started as a pile of some kind and are in a continuous state of morph. Btw hey fat tire I need some atom brake drum pads, do ya still have them?


----------



## sue12 (Aug 25, 2019)

This moded heavy duti is feeling left out


----------



## TwoSchwinns (Sep 1, 2019)

'36 Colson


----------



## KingSized HD (Sep 30, 2019)

I was at Sheel’s, a HUGE sporting goods store in Sparks/Reno Nevada and they had a mini Gary Fisher museum. Here’s a prewar Schwinn klunker on display.

P.S. After I posted this I found the build up write-up on this bike here. It was built for Gary Fisher himself.















By the way, a similar stem auctioned for $180 on eBay last week: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BMX-Vintage-Embossed-Ashtabula-Stem-vintage-handlebars-1970s-mongoose-schwinn-/153649575150?hash=item23c63a74ee:g:-AAAAOSwELtdg7tA&nma=true&si=QxiR033LUcJe2ysQw3H5C8pVrqU%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 1, 2019)

Now thats kool!


----------



## Speed King (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 1, 2019)

∆^∆^∆^ Gary Fisher would be proud of this one Frankie!


----------



## Speed King (Oct 1, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> ∆^∆^∆^ Gary Fisher would be proud of this one Frankie!




Thanks man- this was a no compromise build. 






   -Here's a trailer, whole movie is available on Amazon Prime. For those who haven't seen it. Tells it how it was.


----------



## Sven (Oct 2, 2019)

birdzgarage said:


> Now thats kool!



I second that


----------



## schwinnderella (Oct 8, 2019)

More of a cruiser I suppose, built by a friend around 1982


----------



## Blue klunker 5 (Nov 3, 2019)

From Blue Klunker 5:

Here is my Schwinn Cruiser 5. All original built in February 1980.


----------



## Blue klunker 5 (Nov 3, 2019)

TotalNewbWhoScored said:


> Just picked this bike up, all original, serial checks out.  I've gathered the blue is extremely rare, especially in this condition.
> 
> View attachment 908596



I have one too. See mine. I am blue Klunker 5. All of the naysayers did not believe Klunker  5 was in the blue color scheme that they came in black and red. What is your badge number and serial letter/number?


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 3, 2019)

Blue klunker 5 said:


> From Blue Klunker 5:
> 
> Here is my Schwinn Cruiser 5. All original built in February 1980.View attachment 1090040
> View attachment 1090041
> ...




*All original?* Built in Feb 1980? Nah, something is off base here and not adding up.

Surfboard fork darts were first issued on the 81 models, 80 had the standard fork dart. Your head badge stamping with the build date looks like *2988*. Late 1978 build? And the front hub is dated 79, or is that a 78 stamping? Not quite *all original *huh? The bars, stem, crank, front caliper and possibly the fork have dates on them. The head tube component had the serial number stamped on them prior to being used to build a frame, the date associated to the serials is the date the serial was stamped and it has nothing to do with any build dates. Better check out the date on the other parts. My best guess is that's a 1981 model with a lost or leftover head tube piece and a swapped out front wheel and head badge.


----------



## mrg (Nov 3, 2019)

Think there is a separate thread for those stock Cruiser 5's, this is a Klunker thread!, vintage Mt. bikes!, here's my new build ( probably change a few more parts ) 1935 Wards frame.


----------



## tomcat peterson (Nov 9, 2019)

'50 excelsior straight bar klunker. Nexus 7-speed, girvin flexstem



...


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 9, 2019)

The blue 80 got a few upgrades


----------



## Just Jeff (Nov 11, 2019)

Almost done building this one. Mid ‘30’s Shelby frame. Redline forks. Araya 7x hoops. 401 Flight cranks. Rear drum hub works great. Still need to install the front drum hub, but it’s a nice rider for now


----------



## Still Rollin' (Dec 8, 2019)

Clunkety clunk


----------



## Robertk (Dec 8, 2019)

Prewar cantilever frame with klunker stuff


----------



## Dutch (Dec 9, 2019)

Finished mine yesterday. 
Started as:




Finished:








There are lots of pics in my build thread.


----------



## Speed King (Dec 10, 2019)

Dutch said:


> Finished mine yesterday.
> Started as:
> View attachment 1107972
> 
> ...





Holy hell this is sweet.


----------



## KLUNKER 5 (Jan 8, 2020)

A few Klunkers


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 8, 2020)

KLUNKER 5 said:


> A few Klunkers
> 
> View attachment 1121211





I'd be really interested in seeing the serial numbers and head badge numbers on all three of those if you have that info jotted down and handy somewhere.


----------



## mrg (Mar 26, 2020)

38 straight bar


----------



## Balloonatic (Mar 26, 2020)

Is it still a Klunker if it has a tank? Here's mine... 

Gotta hook up the shifter so I can get my old arse up hills.


----------



## mrg (Mar 26, 2020)

Ya, that tank with the door is for tools, tube & water, my tank is packed!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 26, 2020)

Not sure if this would be more of a klunker, bomber or maybe neither? Whatever it is, it's pretty mild compared to many of the awesome builds posted in this thread. Anywho, it's a bike I put together a couple years ago with a '37 Colson frame, fork & crankset I had lying around. I have a more modern wheelset I plan on swapping in, possibly multi-gear, a 3pc crankset and smaller Colson chainring to get this big guy up a hill once in a while. That would be it for now, unless I decide to add some kind of front drum or disc brake setup.


----------



## Just Jeff (Mar 26, 2020)

Finished. For now. 30’s Shelby


----------



## Balloonatic (Mar 27, 2020)

mrg said:


> Ya, that tank with the door is for tools, tube & water, my tank is packed!                                                                                                           View attachment 1161897



Huh... I thought it was for herb and papers, Cali style. ;o)


----------



## Legislator (Mar 27, 2020)

Figured all the klunksters and kooks out there might get a kick out of this old relic.  It isn't exactly a klunker but klunking did inspire the build for sure.  This was the OG Build back in 2009, and since it has changed some, but not a ton.  I probably have 15k miles on it at least since these pics, and it is still my go to touring bike.  It lost the cooks bros cranks in favor of some MC70-era Deore XT 180mm arms.  Frame is a 1985 Schwinn Mirada, and if people are curious, I could probably find all the build details with the wayback machine.

Cheers y'all, so many sweet bikes in this thread, but for my tatses, especially those bikes from Cali that birdzgarage posts.  Lots of custom heat the way I like it!


----------



## Legislator (Mar 27, 2020)

Figured all the klunksters and kooks out there might get a kick out of this old relic.  It isn't exactly a klunker but klunking did inspire the build for sure.  This was the OG Build back in 2009, and since it has changed some, but not a ton.  I probably have 15k miles on it at least since these pics, and it is still my go to touring bike.  It lost the cooks bros cranks in favor of some MC70-era Deore XT 180mm arms.  Frame is a 1985 Schwinn Mirada, and if people are curious, I could probably find all the build details with the wayback machine.

Cheers y'all,

View attachment 1162444View attachment 1162445View attachment 1162446View attachment 1162447View attachment 1162448


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 28, 2020)

Klunkadelic in the hills it was built to roam today


----------



## mrg (Mar 31, 2020)

Think I'm done with my 38 Henderson Klunker project for now


----------



## mrg (Apr 5, 2020)

Vintage Klunkers, by the looks of the handlebars & no fenders I'm sure these weren't there bikes!


----------



## Cooper S. (Apr 6, 2020)

Just got another one rolling. 41-42 schwinn dx, has a blackout bottom bracket and headset parts and I found a blackout sprocket. Still working on the brakes...


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 18, 2020)

47 the world


----------



## Gladiron (May 5, 2020)




----------



## piercer_99 (May 16, 2020)

not much, but it is a start.

1951


----------



## Speed King (May 16, 2020)




----------



## birdzgarage (May 23, 2020)




----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 16, 2020)

Bump


----------



## all riders (Jun 21, 2020)

Speed King said:


> I see a lot of great klunkers in various places around the sight. Certainly deserve a pic thread of their own. Extra credit for riding or action shots! I'll start:View attachment 825584



What is the rear hub?


----------



## Speed King (Jun 25, 2020)

Matching set of Atoms.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 25, 2020)

before it leaves to a new home.


----------



## OZ1972 (Jul 1, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Not sure if this would be more of a klunker, bomber or maybe neither? Whatever it is, it's pretty mild compared to many of the awesome builds posted in this thread. Anywho, it's a bike I put together a couple years ago with a '37 Colson frame, fork & crankset I had lying around. I have a more modern wheelset I plan on swapping in, possibly multi-gear, a 3pc crankset and smaller Colson chainring to get this big guy up a hill once in a while. That would be it for now, unless I decide to add some kind of front drum or disc brake setup.
> 
> View attachment 1161939
> [/QUOT
> Sweet bike i like it just fine the way it is nice job buddy


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 3, 2020)

Blue klunker in ventura


----------



## Speed King (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Bperez805 (Jul 6, 2020)

Just finished up my 53 hornet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 14, 2020)

47 schwinn


----------



## OZ1972 (Jul 14, 2020)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1228551
> 
> View attachment 1228552
> 
> ...



Very sweet nice work !!!!!!


----------



## OZ1972 (Jul 14, 2020)

Dutch said:


> Finished mine yesterday.
> Started as:
> View attachment 1107972
> 
> ...



SWEEEEEEEEET , NICE JOB !!!!!!!


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 2, 2020)

Most klunkers are built to cruise the streets or for display.i keep improving on mine so that they are fully capable of getting to the places that I go on my #specializedcambercarboncomp29er. When you can stand up on a long curvey downhill run and completely forget your piloting a collection of vintage parts that were never ment to work together,its done.and that is very satisfying.


----------



## SBBert (Aug 4, 2020)

80's Star Cruiser




Finally I was able to make myself a Cruiser BMX.


----------



## Legislator (Aug 10, 2020)

That star cruiser is sweet! Always wanted one of those star chainwheels, let me know if you're interested in letting it go. 

I just bought a 1983 Stumpjumper Sport that's actually my size and almost 100% OG. It won't stay that way for long (probably keep the original parts though), but it does ride great!

Keep klunking, with the rubber side down! 



Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## all riders (Aug 10, 2020)

I would leave the stumpjumper alone(ok, you have permission to kill the reflectors).


----------



## Legislator (Aug 10, 2020)

I appreciate the thought, but though I love the way older frames ride, I love the way new parts work, and have as always been more of a hot rodder than a restoration person. 

I'll keep it mountain, and the bull moose bars are staying, but I've broken too many freewheel hub axles in my time, and love a good clutch derailleur. Plus, this thing won't be a garage bike, and I've already gone OTB on it once .

I have a stash of weird old ATB bits that have been waiting for a new home, but my current thinking is 1 x 11 shimano XT or XTR, vintage cranks, weird vintage brakes, OG White Industries tracker hubs laced to Velocity Cliffhangers with expensive Sapim spokes, tubeless gumwall tires, and endless wheelies.

See y'all on the trail!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 14, 2020)

The 47.this thing gets it pretty good for a rigid. #klunkersarebuiltnotbought


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Lonestar (Sep 9, 2020)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1176799
> 
> View attachment 1176800
> 
> 47 the world



When I die I don't want to go to Heaven...I want to go to your garage! I could spend hours just checkin' out your cool stuff. You have some really killer builds birdzgarage!


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 9, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## TwoSchwinns (Sep 28, 2020)

KingSized HD said:


> I was at Sheel’s, a HUGE sporting goods store in Sparks/Reno Nevada and they had a mini Gary Fisher museum. Here’s a prewar Schwinn klunker on display.
> 
> P.S. After I posted this I found the build up write-up on this bike here. It was built for Gary Fisher himself.
> View attachment 1071666
> ...



Yeah, that bikes got Alan Bonds all over it.


----------



## kenji (Oct 1, 2020)

41 DX Lincoln


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 8, 2020)

The 80.because klunkers are built not bought.


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 9, 2020)

I am thinking about building something like this from a mid/late '50s Columbia or a '57ish J.C Higgins BUT I want to know how the frames hold up to jumps If Anyone Here has launched these ol'heavy ballooner frames ??? I am liking a bmx, cruiser, & mtn bike idea a lot lately. Btw I am not talking massive jumps but curbs & maybe TN/WV hilly terrains.


----------



## Jon Olson (Oct 12, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> I am thinking about building something like this from a mid/late '50s Columbia or a '57ish J.C Higgins BUT I want to know how the frames hold up to jumps If Anyone Here has launched these ol'heavy ballooner frames ??? I am liking a bmx, cruiser, & mtn bike idea a lot lately. Btw I am not talking massive jumps but curbs & maybe TN/WV hilly terrains.



I’m trying to build a  mostly 1936 Schwinn C97 with 1966 5 speed running gear still developing.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 13, 2020)

56 Schwinn Tiger, sort of a Klunker build. Getting a better seat for it this weekend. Excellent rider, clean and simple.


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 13, 2020)

The 47 double fat bar.the world badged.mountain ready anytime.still a nice ride on pavement too.


----------



## Cooper S. (Oct 13, 2020)

rollfaster said:


> 56 Schwinn Tiger, sort of a Klunker build. Getting a better seat for it this weekend. Excellent rider, clean and simple.View attachment 1283448
> View attachment 1283449
> 
> View attachment 1283450



What bars and wheels are those?


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 14, 2020)

Cooper S. said:


> What bars and wheels are those?



I think the bars are from a mountain bike( they were given to me), and the wheels are from a modern cruiser.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 3, 2020)

Speed King said:


> Thanks man- this was a no compromise build.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very cool, love the history!!


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 3, 2020)

Updated pic of the Tiger.


----------



## JLF (Nov 7, 2020)

Decided I need a Klunker so I went to work this evening on my Monark (1950’s frame).  
It’s a mishmash of 1930’s parts with modern mountain bike bars. We’ll see if the skip tooth chain holds up. First ride tomorrow! 
I assume I’m going to need more braking power.  Before and after photos:


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 16, 2020)

The 56 got some nice tires and new platform pedals yesterday.


----------



## Maxacceleration (Nov 23, 2020)

Nice Tiger rollfaster. My '57 Corvette looks much the same (frame-wise anyway). I believe your chainring is a 36 tooth?
Good gearing IMO. That was always our 'secret' on Sting Rays, 36 up front and 18, 19 or 20 in the rear. Made for a fast Sting Ray, as I bet your Tiger pedals fast too. My '57 will keep a 44 up front with a SA 3 spd out back, 18t at this point. I will go to 20-22t so I can better top out 3rd. Yes the 700c's are coming off my bike - the previous owner did that. 26" soon!
I just can't do the over geared cruiser gearing (generally 46-18?).
Fun stuff and gearing is important to me.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 24, 2020)

Maxacceleration said:


> Nice Tiger rollfaster. My '57 Corvette looks much the same (frame-wise anyway). I believe your chainring is a 36 tooth?
> Good gearing IMO. That was always our 'secret' on Sting Rays, 36 up front and 18, 19 or 20 in the rear. Made for a fast Sting Ray, as I bet your Tiger pedals fast too. My '57 will keep a 44 up front with a SA 3 spd out back, 18t at this point. I will go to 20-22t so I can better top out 3rd. Yes the 700c's are coming off my bike - the previous owner did that. 26" soon!
> I just can't do the over geared cruiser gearing (generally 46-18?).
> Fun stuff and gearing is important to me.
> ...



Great bike! Yes, my Tiger is running a 36t Schwinn lucky seven sprocket up front and 18t in rear. It’s a great combo for hard pack and woods trails.


----------



## Josie 2 Shrimps (Nov 24, 2020)

41 DX











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JLF (Dec 1, 2020)

My recent Monark conversion into a Klunker has become my go to daily rider.  Boldly going where I dare not take my ‘nice bikes’.

Thanks to the Fat Tire book, I now have a better understanding of their first builds and Klunker progression into mountain bikes. It’s been an enjoyable book to read!

As a result of not being able to leave anything alone, I’ve already started with upgrades on my original Klunker conversion. Fork, front wheel, grips, swapped Torrington 8’s for rat trap pedals, and more to come...

Amazing how well Goodyear reproduction tires are on the trail! I may not upgrade to a real MTB tire.


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 1, 2020)

1947 the world klunker


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## mrg (Jan 4, 2021)

OG parts Klunker build, 41 Henderson DX


----------



## JLF (Jan 9, 2021)

Huffy Roadside (60’s or 70’s?) USA made frame + parts stash = Klunker build.  Big and comfy.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 14, 2021)

The 80 schwinn


----------



## Joaquin Suave (Jan 25, 2021)

...


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 26, 2021)

Yea boy, let it snow! A bunch of different schwinn parts


----------



## Josie 2 Shrimps (Jan 30, 2021)

Got out on the 41 DX today.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 2, 2021)

My "Winter Warrior" a '59 Schwinn with some other stuff. After some schooling, I lost the stupid chain guard and dumb reflectors. I bought this one to beat on this winter in the snow , getting my moneys worth.


----------



## mrg (Mar 17, 2021)

New Klunker project, 41 DX Excelsior. not sure why, "EDIT", pics only showed as numbers??, deleated #'s & posted again.


----------



## mrg (Mar 17, 2021)

New Klunker project, 41 DX Excelsior.


----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 17, 2021)

mrg said:


> New Klunker project, 41 DX Excelsior.View attachment 1374852
> 
> View attachment 1374853
> 
> ...



Weird. They're working now.  Ready to hit it full Speed


----------



## KingSized HD (Mar 18, 2021)

mrg said:


> New Klunker project, 41 DX Excelsior.View attachment 1374852



Very nicely done, I especially like the HD hubs & spokes!


----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 18, 2021)

KingSized HD said:


> Very nicely done, I especially like the HD hubs & spokes!



Not my bike but sure @mrg appreciates that.


----------



## KingSized HD (Mar 19, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> Not my bike but sure @mrg appreciates that.



Yep, I quoted @mrg 's post in my reply so he would see it.


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Mar 19, 2021)

mrg said:


> New Klunker project, 41 DX Excelsior.View attachment 1374852
> View attachment 1374853
> 
> View attachment 1374854
> ...



Love the original paint DX! Were the Cook decals added to the Tange fork back in the day, or recently distressed? 
beautiful aesthetic throughout!


----------



## mrg (Mar 19, 2021)

Dizzle Problems said:


> Love the original paint DX! Were the Cook decals added to the Tange fork back in the day, or recently distressed?
> beautiful aesthetic throughout!



Fork is just how I picked it up years ago and never got any history on it.


----------



## Miq (Mar 20, 2021)

Thanks to @mrg for help getting this new klunker rolling too.  1948 Columbia Urban Klunk Cruiser.








Nexus 8 speed hub and Nexus roller brakes in front and back.


----------



## Maxacceleration (Mar 20, 2021)

Sweet Miq. Lots of gears & lots of brakes... ideal. I bet your bike zooms along.


----------



## bthoff (Mar 22, 2021)

Klunker in progress. Picked up this Chain Bike Corp frame (so, pre-1982 Ross) for nothing and decided to go nuts.

Giving it a Spray.Bike paint job (black with pink accents) a new seatpost and saddle and fresh whitewalls. Thinking about a clamp on front brake.


----------



## Bendix (Mar 25, 2021)

This was my 'ultralight' klunker project- 29# as pictured. Also I wanted one that I could use with a qr truck bed mount. 

Bendix instead of Morrow. Alloy SR stem. Vintage campy front hub. The later, narrower Araya 7x mtb rims. 4130 tubing bent by a friend in the aerospace industry (a little 'government work' as we used to say) and built into a fork by Mark Nobilette. 3 pc BB conversion with a mid 80s Specialized crankset. Things like that...

Swapped to the usual Cheng Shin knobbies later, still under 30# but just barely!


----------



## kentercanyon (Mar 27, 2021)

Josie 2 Shrimps said:


> Got out on the 41 DX today.
> 
> View attachment 1348227
> 
> View attachment 1348228


----------



## kentercanyon (Mar 27, 2021)

Josie 2 Shrimps said:


> Got out on the 41 DX today.
> 
> View attachment 1348227
> 
> View attachment 1348228



Very sweet, neat and complete.  What are the hubs?


----------



## hm. (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Dizzle Problems (Mar 28, 2021)

hm. said:


> View attachment 1381387



This pic was in a Craigslist ad with a Lawwill for sale that I missed out on! So rad


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 28, 2021)

the 5 dollar frame bike


----------



## bthoff (Mar 31, 2021)

Just finished! Before and after. 

It's a Chain Bike Corp frame, but I don't know the year. Guess would be late 1970s or very early 1980s. Shimano MX hub. Came to me pretty beat up and as the runt of the litter in a 5 bike cleanout purchase. I decided to try my hand at painting in addition to the usual cleanup work. Pretty happy with the results, although on close inspection there are a couple boo boos from teachable moments. I was using the Spray.Bike rattle cans and I found them easy to work with and pretty fun too. All that's left to do is a coat of wax.

Parts are all OG but I did have to replace the Ross chainwheel (bent) with a NOS Wald that I think looks better anyway. And of course the chain, tires, tubes, rim strips and other wear items were replaced. Pretty in love with the twin reflector in the rear. As a kid of the Top Gun era, I would have thought they were like afterburners.

I have the chainguard still but I think I like it better without.


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 2, 2021)

The 41 schwinn.the green bike.


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 16, 2021)

The blue klunker got a shimano deer head front derailleur to replace the suntour gt150.the 150 wasn't designed to shift a 3 gear front but it did for many miles till I changed the front high gear from a 43t to a 50t.combined with the suntour alpine gear rear derailleur and 34t low gear,it climbs like a goat and has the top end to smoke the road bike group I run into occasionally.non of this stuff was made to work together.the redline flight cranks and mongoose proclass power disc are bmx parts.i drilled the disc to mount the 28t low gear and spaced the gears accordingly. #klunkersarebuiltnotbought


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 18, 2021)

Got this sweet fork at the swap yesterday, cleaned up great and fits perfectly!! Nice upgrade from the blade fork!


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 18, 2021)

rollfaster said:


> Got this sweet fork at the swap yesterday, cleaned up great and fits perfectly!! Nice upgrade from the blade fork!
> 
> View attachment 1393282
> 
> ...



How do you like the gearing on that? Bike looks good!


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 18, 2021)

RustyHornet said:


> How do you like the gearing on that? Bike looks good!



It’s 36/18. Love it..and thanks!


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 18, 2021)

In an effort to make my favorite rider a little more rideable, I made some changes today... I put this bike together before I had a family, but now I tote around my daughter and the old skiptooth single speed was getting to me with the extra weight... 

Picked up a tandem wheel set with yellowband the other day, and a phantom style sprocket awhile back at a swap meet with plans of getting away from the skipper... This is also my adventure rig when we go camping or whatever and I’ve been nervous about possibly breaking a skiptooth chain while in an area that I won’t be able to replace it...

So here’s my ‘39 DX. Sunlite fork from Amazon. Huffy tandem wheels. Waiting on some new knobbies to show up. Soon to be adding a front brake of some kind, safety on the paths is more important to me now more than ever with my daughter riding along... Now to explore the trails I discovered near our house recently...


----------



## Cooper S. (Apr 19, 2021)

You should replace that rusty chain too, that’d help ride quality 







RustyHornet said:


> In an effort to make my favorite rider a little more rideable, I made some changes today... I put this bike together before I had a family, but now I tote around my daughter and the old skiptooth single speed was getting to me with the extra weight...
> 
> Picked up a tandem wheel set with yellowband the other day, and a phantom style sprocket awhile back at a swap meet with plans of getting away from the skipper... This is also my adventure rig when we go camping or whatever and I’ve been nervous about possibly breaking a skiptooth chain while in an area that I won’t be able to replace it...
> 
> ...


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 19, 2021)

Cooper S. said:


> You should replace that rusty chain too, that’d help ride quality



It’s on the list. I put this chain together with chunks of spares that I had lol.


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Apr 20, 2021)

rollfaster said:


> Got this sweet fork at the swap yesterday, cleaned up great and fits perfectly!! Nice upgrade from the blade fork!
> 
> View attachment 1393282
> 
> ...




What are you using for the head set and handlebar stem?


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 20, 2021)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> What are you using for the head set and handlebar stem?



Stock Schwinn headset with a Black Opps stem.


----------



## rusty james (Apr 20, 2021)

hello ,
my MURRAY  "Missiles" 1965 from France


----------



## Bendix (Apr 20, 2021)

rollfaster said:


> Stock Schwinn headset with a Black Opps stem.




  It's cool that Schwinn headsets and BBs can almost always be reused!


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 26, 2021)

Been wanting to build a budget rider/ light trail bike for a bit. Money won’t allow me to buy nice components, but I’ll still have fun.

This ‘39 DX has been my favorite rider for years, but recently I’ve been wanting some gears, hauling my daughter around has been challenging. In the past couple weeks I went from the original skiptooth setup to a 2 speed kickback. That works better, but it’s still not enough... Plus I’ve been really wanting the added safety of better brakes...





I went on the hunt for a donor bike in my budget, which is cheap... I wanted aluminum wheels, 5 speed and rim brakes. I figure sometime down the road I’ll upgrade stuff, but at least wanted to get my foot in the water.

Here’s what I came up with. For $35 I picked up this perfectly good riding mid 80’s Schwinn Cruiser Supreme. Should fit the bill perfectly for right now.














Should be a fun week of swapping parts around!


----------



## Pondo (May 4, 2021)

So many cool bikes on this thread.  This has to be at least the third time I've looked thru the whole thing.  Thanks to everyone for posting up their awesome bikes, it's been really inspirational!


----------



## mrg (May 5, 2021)

Just a stripped down 41 DX!


----------



## birdzgarage (May 14, 2021)

The blue one sporting its new #statebicycleco annual limited run 420 bar ends.


----------



## Pondo (May 14, 2021)

I'm diggin the hamburger taillight and K5 too!


----------



## birdzgarage (May 14, 2021)

Thanks,its actually a bell.


----------



## rollfaster (May 14, 2021)

Hit some really nice single track on Wednesday.


----------



## RustyHornet (May 14, 2021)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1411403
> 
> View attachment 1411405
> 
> ...



What a hunk of junk. I don’t like that at all... Should be scrapped. I’d be glad to do it for you. Just send it my way.... 


WOW. Idk if perfect accurately describes it... Nicely done.


----------



## thericebunnycake (May 17, 2021)

ma Schwinn panther ||| klunker


----------



## Myke T (May 31, 2021)

On the stand and almost finished :
38 motorbike deluxe (badged excelsior) 
union hubs


----------



## Pondo (May 31, 2021)

Old school all the way. Sweet build!


----------



## Homeblt (May 31, 2021)

Myke T said:


> View attachment 1421938
> 
> On the stand and almost finished :
> 38 motorbike deluxe (badged excelsior)
> union hubs




That build is AWESOME, well done!


----------



## Myke T (May 31, 2021)

Pondo said:


> Old school all the way. Sweet build!



Thank you. I spent time studying Alan Bonds’ Klunker site. I wanted to build a faithful Repack bike.


----------



## Myke T (May 31, 2021)

Homeblt said:


> That build is AWESOME, well done!



Thanks! I’m just following the formula of the pioneers.


----------



## Pondo (Jun 1, 2021)

Myke T said:


> Thank you. I spent time studying Alan Bonds’ Klunker site. I wanted to build a faithful Repack bike.



I’m gathering parts for a similar bike and have been studying the early klunkerz as well. You pretty well nailed it with this one. Nice job!


----------



## Myke T (Jun 1, 2021)

Pondo said:


> I’m gathering parts for a similar bike and have been studying the early klunkerz as well. You pretty well nailed it with this one. Nice job!



Takes patience waiting for the right parts (at the right price!).


----------



## mrg (Jun 4, 2021)

Built this 24 in. JCH years back.


----------



## frampton (Jun 21, 2021)

😀


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 22, 2021)

Just goofing around with a Monark.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 1, 2021)

the 5 dollar frame out in my neighborhood this morning


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 1, 2021)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1439163the 5 dollar frame out in my neighborhood this morning



Love that bike!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 2, 2021)

Lonestar said:


> Love that bike!



Thank you.so do i


----------



## Barfbucket (Jul 5, 2021)

1930s Colson, Schwinn bolt on front cantilever brake, bear traps,  inch pitch Morrow, long seat to compensate for the loooong chain stays, New Departure front hub and cut down cruiser bars anchored to the stem threaded to accept a bolt through the bars. I raced it in a 30 mile mountain bike epic and nothing broke. Pretty good as some stuff was 70 - 80 years old.


----------



## mrg (Jul 5, 2021)

Kinda looks like a Snyder frame to me?


----------



## RustyHornet (Jul 6, 2021)

Bomber to be. Hopefully have it riding this week.


----------



## Barfbucket (Jul 6, 2021)

mrg said:


> Kinda looks like a Snyder frame to me?



Yeah it probably is. I have so many bikes I can’t remember what is what, always gotta look them up. I had so many similar frames given to me from a bike shop that was abandoned in 1960 that I gave 5 away including a long wheel base and two 1930s Schwinns that I had no use for as I had all I wanted. This frame was from this stash. I also. have a wishbone klunker and a 1938 - 40 DX klunker made from frames from this shop. I have others that I just turned into rough super ugly maggot bikes.


----------



## RustyHornet (Jul 7, 2021)

Thrown together. Rides great, will hit a trail near my house that I haven’t been on yet sometime before the weekend is up... it’s the reason I put this one together.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 10, 2021)

Blue klunker today


----------



## RustyHornet (Jul 10, 2021)

‘54 out and about this morning.


----------



## Speed King (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## RustyHornet (Jul 12, 2021)

Speed King said:


> View attachment 1445291



Saw this one on Facebook. Man it’s so freaking cool.


----------



## Barfbucket (Jul 12, 2021)

Speed King said:


> View attachment 1445291



What kind of multi speed is that? I blew out my Bendix 2 speed manual and a nexus 3 speed klunking. How is yours holding up? I love three speeds on trails but the guts don’t seem to last more than a year. That’s a nice bike, Brooks B 72.


----------



## palepainter (Jul 12, 2021)

My favorite little schwinn klunker.



47 CWC Roadmaster Klunk



My more modern bash of a klunk.


----------



## catfish (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Speed King (Jul 14, 2021)

Barfbucket said:


> What kind of multi speed is that? I blew out my Bendix 2 speed manual and a nexus 3 speed klunking. How is yours holding up? I love three speeds on trails but the guts don’t seem to last more than a year. That’s a nice bike, Brooks B 72.



Also 2 speed Bendix trigger shift. So far so good, I ride off road but I don't really wail on this set up. I have others for that.


----------



## Dirtvelo (Jul 17, 2021)

Speed King said:


> View attachment 1445291



I really like your build, i have the same frame and fork. I will be postng pictures soon


----------



## dave429 (Jul 20, 2021)

Awesome Klunkers on this thread. What’s a good wide handlebar to use with crossbar? Vintage Dirtbike? Vintage Schwinn? I’m looking for a pair of bars with crossbar that will complete the look. What have others used with good results? Thanks!


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 20, 2021)

dave429 said:


> Awesome Klunkers on this thread. What’s a good wide handlebar to use with crossbar? Vintage Dirtbike? Vintage Schwinn? I’m looking for a pair of bars with crossbar that will complete the look. What have others used with good results? Thanks!



I like Als' Rapid Transit cruiser bars, SE Super Honkin' Bars, & Husky High MX bars. Vintage Dirt Bike bars are pretty darn cool, too!

My Sidewinder w/ Al's Rapid Transit Bars...


----------



## dave429 (Jul 20, 2021)

@Lonestar 
Thanks for the suggestions. I like the husky high mx a lot! The Al’s Rapid Transit looks great too!


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 20, 2021)

dave429 said:


> @Lonestar
> Thanks for the suggestions. I like the husky high mx a lot! The Al’s Rapid Transit looks great too!



Glad I could help! 😎


----------



## TwoSchwinns (Jul 22, 2021)

Couple of changes in the past couple of years. Finally got truss rods to fit the old Schwinn headset truss rod clamp (bracket, nose?) I've had for years. I like it better than the 'ears' clamp type I had on there. Had the frame bead blasted and powder coated since my first-ever paint job never did dry completely! Also slightly higher bars to relieve my back and wrists a bit. Also in my eternal quest for the perfect grips, now trying the kind with the flare for the palms, don't know what the generic term for them is.


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 22, 2021)

1937 Cleveland Built Lacks Zephyr


----------



## Speed King (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Barfbucket (Jul 31, 2021)

Speed King said:


> Also 2 speed Bendix trigger shift. So far so good, I ride off road but I don't really wail on this set up. I have others for that.



The Bendix manual isn’t a good klunker drive as the brakes are weak, has a long back pedal before the brake catches and it is difficult to adjust. Given that I loved mine. My wheel, shifter, cable and clamps are hanging from my attic rafters.


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 1, 2021)

I dont know anyone that has had luck with any internal multi speed hubs klunkin.if you really ride em in the hills,you will walk home.any hard climbing grenades em.i love them for street rides.i have several on my bikes


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 5, 2021)

The green 47 double fat bar.a rundown od some of its stuff
Tange tx1200 fork og decals
70s Husqvarna bars
Pro neck 2 stem
Revenge industries grips
Diacompe levers
State bicycle co special bar ends
Suntour shifters 
Tange falcon headset 
Atom drum brakes ( front is actually a worksman
Araya 7b lookin hoops
Takagi cranks
Kkt pedals
Genuine bicycle prod solid billet post
Mr tick clamp
Brooks saddle
Carlisle treads 
Shimano derailleurs
Most of it is original vintage parts ive collected over the years.i got the bike from @King_louie as a complete but the frame,hubs,crankset,shifters and derailleurs are all that remain from tgat build.


----------



## RustyHornet (Aug 5, 2021)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1457864
> 
> View attachment 1457865
> 
> ...



I’m going to kindly ask you to please stop posting... 

Jesus man that is perfect....


----------



## Pondo (Aug 5, 2021)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1457864
> 
> View attachment 1457865
> 
> ...



That bike is perfect.  Inspirational to us klunker lovers.  A lot of those parts are hard to find and expensive now.  Must be a blast to ride.  Nice work!  (BTW, please don't stop posting! 😉)


----------



## Barfbucket (Aug 6, 2021)

birdzgarage said:


> I dont know anyone that has had luck with any internal multi speed hubs klunkin.if you really ride em in the hills,you will walk home.any hard climbing grenades em.i love them for street rides.i have several on my bikes



I actually like my Shimano three speed coaster brake hub for klunking so much that I bought extras so I can swap out the blown guts. I really abuse these units, don’t let up when downshifting climbing hills. It’s wonderful, until it blows up. It’s a much better hub than the Bendix manual 2 speed. I did do a 30 mile mountain bike race with the Bendix manual but it refused to shift near the end, ended out stuck in high. I got it working again but a few rides later it was toast. The Bendix has a huge backwards motion before the somewhat wimpy coaster catches. The Shimano has pretty good modulation and has a short backwards motion to catch. My Morrow single speed hub worked well on the same 30 mile race a few years after the Bendix race but it required more leverage than the Bendix or Shimano. All were new or freshly rebuilt. My leg got a little tired back pedaling on long steep downhills with the Morrow.


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 15, 2021)

1980 orphan frame.5 bucks with no badge

Roxshox indy fork

Schwinn headset cups cut to accept 11/8" threadless bearing cartridge bearing

Als rapid transit scooby van stem

S&m bikes husky high bars

Revenge industries grips

State bicycle company special 420 bar ends

Paul components love levers

Suntour shifters

Redline flight cranks and mongoose proclass disc modified to accept a 3 gear setup

Demolition magnesium sealed bearing pedals

Shimano deer head front derailleur

Suntour alpine gear rear derailleur and 5 cog gearset with 34t low/freewheel  

Atom drum hubs laced to araya 7c hoops 

Wtb 2.5 front and specialized 2.1 rear tires

Genuine bicycle products seat clamp modified with a suntour quick release 

Refoc works custom titanium seat post and seat guts

Brooks b17 champion special saddle


----------



## mrg (Aug 21, 2021)

Reused some parts on a new 41 Excelsior frame and put a few miles the last couple of days.


----------



## RustyHornet (Aug 22, 2021)

Playing with this ‘39 DX. I’ve had it for years, been wanting to add more gears. Picked up a late 80’s 5 speed Schwinn cruiser for parts. The 3 piece crank adapter showed up yesterday so I’ll get that swapped probably today.


----------



## RustyHornet (Aug 22, 2021)

Got the crank swapped today. Proof of concept, everything works as it should. Now just to sort and make it prettier. Brakes are terrible, still need to do cables and housings. Fine tune chain length.

Overall love the bike. Excited to put some miles on it again since it had fallen out of favor.…


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 30, 2021)

I finally got around to installing the new derailleur on the green 47.ive been procrastinating because i knew it wasn't gonna just bolt on and shift a six cog freewheel.many told me it wouldn't work.a lil modifications and some time spent dialing it in and all worth it.the Campagnolo gran turismo long cage shifts like butta,looks pretty rad too.now to get the early front to work.kinda the same thing.gotta make it work.the early stuff never shifted 3 gears in front just like the rear was made to switch between 5 gears.ive done it before,just takes time.


----------



## Lonestar (Aug 30, 2021)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1469990
> 
> View attachment 1469991
> 
> ...



Nice job, that Campy is sweeeeeeeet!


----------



## palepainter (Sep 4, 2021)

I got this one rolling today.  Already need to make a few changes.   Some black cruiser bars, painting the front end black.  need to find a retro looking light that will work with the front end.


----------



## Pondo (Sep 4, 2021)

palepainter said:


> I got this one rolling today.  Already need to make a few changes.   Some black cruiser bars, painting the front end black.  need to find a retro looking light that will work with the front end.  View attachment 1472736
> View attachment 1472737



That's just a wicked cool bike!  Love the Girvin!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 5, 2021)

palepainter said:


> I got this one rolling today.  Already need to make a few changes.   Some black cruiser bars, painting the front end black.  need to find a retro looking light that will work with the front end.  View attachment 1472736
> View attachment 1472737




I have a bunch of old lights and stuff. Let me know when you want to take a look.😉


----------



## Lonestar (Sep 5, 2021)

Just picked this one up in Austin yesterday...


----------



## RustyHornet (Sep 6, 2021)

On vacation in Michigan!


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 6, 2021)

Built for fun!


----------



## ozzie (Sep 7, 2021)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1469990
> 
> View attachment 1469991
> 
> ...



Nice work, very cool.


----------



## Barfbucket (Sep 9, 2021)

RustyHornet said:


> On vacation in Michigan!
> 
> View attachment 1473495
> 
> View attachment 1473496



Where in Michigan? Doesn’t appear to be the UP because the gravel is graded. I live between Manistique and Munising in the UP. SE of Shingleton and E of Stuben Is where we are at. Lots of gravel here, 100s of miles of it right from my door. I sometimes ride my klunkers on the gravel but 30 miles is pretty much my max with a klunker.


----------



## RustyHornet (Sep 9, 2021)

Barfbucket said:


> Where in Michigan? Doesn’t appear to be the UP because the gravel is graded. I live between Manistique and Munising in the UP. SE of Shingleton and E of Stuben Is where we are at. Lots of gravel here, 100s of miles of it right from my door. I sometimes ride my klunkers on the gravel but 30 miles is pretty much my max with a klunker.



It was near Shelby, about 20 mins east of Silver Lake. I was not used to the terrain and was wore out after a mile of steep uphill climb….


----------



## Barfbucket (Sep 10, 2021)

RustyHornet said:


> It was near Shelby, about 20 mins east of Silver Lake. I was not used to the terrain and was wore out after a mile of steep uphill climb….



I’ve been there. Doing trail riding on my ATV. It’s nice there.


----------



## RustyHornet (Sep 10, 2021)

Made some changes to my beater ‘54. Cheap set of garage sale aluminum wheels and a score of a swap meet find motorcycle handlebars.


----------



## Che (Sep 12, 2021)

Hi New to this thread
Here is my 1937 Schwinn 
I just added the neck 
And after I change the tires I’ll be able to get over that hill


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## Barfbucket (Sep 14, 2021)

Che said:


> Hi New to this thread
> Here is my 1937 Schwinn
> I just added the neck
> And after I change the tires I’ll be able to get over that hill
> ...



Brooks B72, like the first clunkers


----------



## Che (Sep 14, 2021)

Barfbucket said:


> Brooks B72, like the first clunkers



that saddle is probably the only part on there true to Klunkin as all the other parts makes it more 26” BMX


----------



## RustyHornet (Sep 17, 2021)

Found a good use for a Fanny pack. Absolutely love this bike. So simple, nimble and light. Might swap a little larger sprocket on since I ain’t gonna do any serious off road riding. Out of all my way cooler bikes, way more expensive rides, this is one of my go to’s….


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Dirtvelo (Sep 27, 2021)

My 1940 schwinn


----------



## Speed King (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Homeblt (Oct 13, 2021)

I wanted to post photos of my newly completed 1939 Klunker, like many of you the inspiration came from Alan Bonds http://clunkers.net website.  This particular version is not true to the original downhill bombers but worked for me.  I started with only a frame in May and acquired parts where I could.  The frame is powder coated blue and I added the white paint which was more challenging than expected (paint would not adhere).  I built the wheels and did the balance of the work myself.  It was a great project and the bike rides well!


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 13, 2021)

Homeblt said:


> I wanted to post photos of my newly completed 1939 Klunker, like many of you the inspiration came from Alan Bonds http://clunkers.net website.  This particular version is not true to the original downhill bombers but worked for me.  I started with only a frame in May and acquired parts where I could.  The frame is powder coated blue and I added the white paint which was more challenging than expected (paint would not adhere).  I built the wheels and did the balance of the work myself.  It was a great project and the bike rides well!
> 
> View attachment 1495182
> 
> ...



Man, that's clean! Nice job  😎


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Speed King (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## J-wagon (Oct 16, 2021)

Singlespeeding on my 1959 Huffman / Monark


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 24, 2021)

I love the new high quality usa made products available today.this bike has several.s&m handlebars,paul components levers,als rapid transit stem,revenge industries grips,state bicycle co bar ends,genuine bicycle products seat clamp and that killer refocworks seat post.im sure im forgetting something.the rest is mostly vintage usa and japan made parts besides the brooks saddle of course from England


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 30, 2021)

The green 47 got a set of sugino at cranks circa 84.all og stamped bolts and chainrings.hung on a suntour xt sealed euro bb in a billet adapter. super clean and first set ive seen stamped special like that.also some really clean shimano pd mx pedals.the kkt pedals i had on here were just older than the rest of the parts and didn't fit in really as much as i like them.i think i can call this one done.


----------



## JohnTheWrench (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## Speed King (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## old hotrod (Dec 20, 2021)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1529118
> 
> View attachment 1529119
> 
> View attachment 1529120



Been watching on facebook...Chad is going all out on that one!


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 20, 2021)

old hotrod said:


> Been watching on facebook...Chad is going all out on that one!



Yeah I'm stoked.cant wait to get it


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 16, 2022)

From his house to the hills above burbank and back yesterday with @King Louie


----------



## Arthur Roy Brown (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Speed King (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Lonestar (Jan 18, 2022)

Speed King said:


> View attachment 1551346



Kick a$$ bike! Looks like a great spot for a "safety meeting"


----------



## Speed King (Jan 18, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Kick a$$ bike! Looks like a great spot for a "safety meeting"




Lol- that is where I have my "Safety Meetings"


----------



## phillyc71 (Jan 18, 2022)

1950 D-13


----------



## Arthur Roy Brown (Jan 19, 2022)

Speed King said:


> Lol- that is where I have my "Safety Meetings"



Lotsa Safety in Colorado


----------



## Lonestar (Jan 19, 2022)

'57 Spitfire


----------



## J-wagon (Jan 28, 2022)

1936 Hawthorne badged Silver King with 26er Nexus 3-speed coaster. Direct drive geared @ 2:1 (40t front, 20t rear). Kenda Nevega 2.1 front/rear. Eventually would like wider bars.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## Lone Tree (Feb 1, 2022)

Model C, maybe '36


----------



## Lone Tree (Feb 1, 2022)

1946 DX all-mountain every day rider


----------



## Lonestar (Feb 1, 2022)

Lone Tree said:


> Model C, maybe '36
> 
> View attachment 1562116
> 
> View attachment 1562118



Absolutely Stunning! 👍


----------



## KingSized HD (Feb 12, 2022)

Updated this ‘ode to klunkers’ Breezer Ignaz X a bit.. now I’m really diggin it.




Bone stock:


----------



## Che (Feb 13, 2022)

37 Schwinn


----------



## Che (Feb 13, 2022)

Lone Tree said:


> Model C, maybe '36
> 
> View attachment 1562116
> 
> View attachment 1562118



Outstanding Build
how do you like the Mafacs ?


----------



## Iridis Nocturnus (Feb 23, 2022)

Not sure what year, but research says late 50's JC Higgins (acquired as just a gouged black frame+headbadge). First & only build I have ever done from the ground up. It was harder than I ever expected and still not quite where I want it to be.


----------



## Lone Tree (Feb 28, 2022)

Che said:


> Outstanding Build
> how do you like the Mafacs ?



The Mafacs provide excellent slowing power and little stopping power. Trying to figure out how to increase power. Better/longer brake levers, new cables, new housing, treat/roughen rim surface maybe ... but all in all the Mafacs are simple and reliable, easy to adjust. Alan Bonds gets all the credit for this build.


----------



## Che (Feb 28, 2022)

Lone Tree said:


> The Mafacs provide excellent slowing power and little stopping power. Trying to figure out how to increase power. Better/longer brake levers, new cables, new housing, treat/roughen rim surface maybe ... but all in all the Mafacs are simple and reliable, easy to adjust. Alan Bonds gets all the credit for this build.



Hi
Thank you for your reply
"Excellent slowing and little stopping power"
Well i'm going to try them out and only due to your bike blowing me away and Alan Bond made it work back then as i have a mint set of Mafacs the original aluminum not the ACS merger steel type with extra long diacompe levers which might have been correct for that time period with the modern koolstop thin line canti pads as i have a wider rim kool stop does make a pad that is a original fit which i also have as well. Trial & error
well see what happens. I have excellent braking power now with V braking and canti but these builds are never finished
Thank you
Che


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Feb 28, 2022)

Not mine but nice build


----------



## J-wagon (Mar 10, 2022)

1946 Snyder frame, singlespeed build. My first Klunkerette.


----------



## Che (Mar 13, 2022)

Wifeys 1935 
I have a ACE badge for it somewhere


----------



## OZ1972 (Mar 13, 2022)

Oh boy another type of bicycle that I can see myself becoming obsessed with " laugh out loud " , there are some sweet looking rides in this thread , going to have to build one for myself !!!!!!!!!


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Freewheel Burning (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Che (Mar 20, 2022)

Freewheel Burning said:


> View attachment 1591926
> 
> View attachment 1591928
> 
> View attachment 1591929



How you like those schwinn add on brakes ? I have a set I’m considering adding


----------



## Freewheel Burning (Mar 20, 2022)

The action in the arms feels good/strong spring tension but the pads are like old rocks. They're a decoration until I can find some new or not as old pads.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 20, 2022)

Freewheel Burning said:


> The action in the arms feels good/strong spring tension but the pads are like old rocks. They're a decoration until I can find some new or not as old pads.



I've heard that Kool Stop makes a replacement.


----------



## Che (Mar 20, 2022)

Yes there are some kool stops to fit this brake 
Good to know it helps stop and pulls well
As I herd a few comments they are useless for stopping 
It’s how you set up everything I guess


----------



## Freewheel Burning (Mar 20, 2022)

I made a split cable also. I untwisted and opened a section and finagled the frayed end of another cable through it, wrapped it as tight as I could with a stripped twist tie and soldered them together. Seems to be holding up fine, for now anyway.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Mar 22, 2022)

Starting a Klunker project after collecting the parts...installed the klunkerator today, and this one even has an Anti-Klunk switch!


----------



## Che (Mar 23, 2022)

39 Excelsior 








^


----------



## Miq (Mar 23, 2022)

@Che very cool and clean bike.  Can you tell me what kind of rear hub that is? It looks wild.


----------



## Che (Mar 23, 2022)

Miq said:


> @Che very cool and clean bike.  Can you tell me what kind of rear hub that is? It looks wild.



Hi Miq
its a custom Shimano coaster brake hub on steroids built specifically for Klunking and its really called Bad Ass Coaster Brake Wheel with the optional Coaster brake kooler it dissipates heat for hard use
its from monebikes.com
and it really is Bad Ass I got it a few years ago now they have more options
Che


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Mar 24, 2022)

Didn't have time to put cables on tonight.....after i couldn't find a shop with a long enough chain...and then struggled trying to find my smaller 3/32" sprocket to make the chain I have fit. So I ended up installing a spoke in place of a cable to rig it in 5th gear for a test ride! Lol












Thinking about a 28" fork with the 2 bolt truss rods for a better look and a better rake....pedals are pretty close to the ground right now too. Thought about 29" SE Landing Gear or S&M Pounding Beer forks, but damn they're expensive and not sure what they'd look like with truss rods....and I'd have to convert to 1-1/8" headset.


----------



## ozzie (Mar 24, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> Didn't have time to put cables on tonight.....after i couldn't find a shop with a long enough chain...and then struggled trying to find my smaller 3/32" sprocket to make the chain I have fit. So I ended up installing a spoke in place of a cable to rig it in 5th gear for a test ride! Lol
> View attachment 1594546
> 
> View attachment 1594547
> ...



26" Landing gear forks are available with a 1" steerer. Your bike looks trick. I've used those SA hubs on a few of my rides and they're great.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Mar 24, 2022)

ozzie said:


> 26" Landing gear forks are available with a 1" steerer. Your bike looks trick. I've used those SA hubs on a few of my rides and they're great.



I'm looking for more height though. Maybe a "suspension corrected" fork like this.


----------



## ozzie (Mar 24, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> I'm looking for more height though. Maybe a "suspension corrected" fork like this. View attachment 1594570











I had one on my Typhoon and its now on my late model HD.


----------



## Freewheel Burning (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## WillWork4Parts (Mar 25, 2022)

Freewheel Burning said:


> View attachment 1594692
> 
> View attachment 1594694
> 
> ...



Looks like you went with the taller handbrake fork too I see...


----------



## Che (Mar 25, 2022)

Freewheel Burning said:


> View attachment 1594692
> 
> View attachment 1594694
> 
> ...



Love this Build, I dig the moto levers and want to figure out how you hung the drive side


----------



## Freewheel Burning (Mar 25, 2022)

Wes Williams tigged a hanger on for me.


----------



## J-wagon (Mar 25, 2022)

Beautiful day singlespeeding up and down switchbacks. 1950 JC Higgins Colorflow klunkerette.


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 25, 2022)

J-wagon said:


> Beautiful day singlespeeding up and down switchbacks. 1950 JC Higgins Colorflow klunkerette.
> View attachment 1594806



Awesome shot! Looks like how I imagine Heaven would be!


----------



## Cooper S. (Mar 26, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> I'm looking for more height though. Maybe a "suspension corrected" fork like this. View attachment 1594570



What was your solution for clamping the hite rite to the seat post?


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Mar 26, 2022)

Cooper S. said:


> What was your solution for clamping the hite rite to the seat post?



I still haven't tried one of those. Gonna see what the geometry feels like on this '55 first....to tell if it's going to stay more glorified gravel rider or dirt/trail/ATB. If it doesn't feel right on the jumps and bumps, I don't see a need for a dropper. May try the '38 frame I've got set back...then deck it out.  Staying cheap and fun with this '55 ex Corvette and making use of its patina.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Mar 26, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> I'm looking for more height though. Maybe a "suspension corrected" fork like this. View attachment 1594570



Sorry, I should clarify...this red bike is just something I stole from the internet as an example of a taller fork. Not my bike....


----------



## Freewheel Burning (Mar 26, 2022)

Fresh klunker bait. Picked this up in Georgetown, Tx. yesterday. I think I'm going to build it more bmxy than klunky.


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 26, 2022)

Freewheel Burning said:


> Fresh klunker bait. Picked this up in Georgetown, Tx. yesterday. I think I'm going to build it more bmxy than klunky.View attachment 1595498



Nice, I was eye-ballin' that one myself! Glad a CABER got it 👍


----------



## Freewheel Burning (Mar 26, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Nice, I was eye-ballin' that one myself! Glad a CABER got it 👍



It took the better part of 3 hours in afternoon traffic from central Austin to Gtown and back. I figured if waited till this morning I'd be sol.


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 26, 2022)

Freewheel Burning said:


> It took the better part of 3 hours in afternoon traffic from central Austin to Gtown and back. I figured if waited till this morning I'd be sol.



Nice score! The 35 traffic is what detered me! 🚗


----------



## Freewheel Burning (Mar 26, 2022)

Ronald Reagan Blvd. was a s show too.


----------



## all riders (Mar 26, 2022)

Freewheel Burning said:


> Ronald Reagan Blvd. was a s show too.



Maybe it was all the cyclist on the shoulder--popular riding spot.  Where was that bike listed? I missed it-- I must be slipping.


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## Lonestar (Mar 27, 2022)

all riders said:


> Maybe it was all the cyclist on the shoulder--popular riding spot.  Where was that bike listed? I missed it-- I must be slipping.



Austin Craigslist if I remember right


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Mar 29, 2022)

Got some cables on and put some miles on it today! Not a fan of the reach on the levers, so they're gonna get swapped out when I find something better...then trim the cables. It actually corners ok, definitely needs more top end gear though. Looking at some wide double crown forks or possibly something lugged if the height and price are right.


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 2, 2022)

First ride on the new klunker.i have hayes stroker brakes with carbon fiber levers and a shimano xtr derailleur for it.i just need to get a derailleur cable and some badass pedals for it.may run my selle italia gel saddle on it.but besides that,its how it will be.


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 3, 2022)

How about the result of many klunker builds over the years?


----------



## Speed King (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Apr 23, 2022)

Some river bottom riding ( to keep out of the wind! ) on my all Schwinn ( except forks ) Excelsior Klunker.


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 23, 2022)

the tick one klunker is done.im gonna run the shimano deore brakes for now.new lines and ill swap the hayes brakes later.been collecting parts while the frame and other parts were being made.it performs perfect.shifts all 8 speeds smooth as silk.11 to 34 cassette on the killer cole wheelset.shimano xt hollow core cranks.crank bros pedals.rockshox dart 2 100mm fork.we the people stem.along with the extensively modified 40 Hawthorne fastback frame,the bars and seatpost are custom mr tick products.


----------



## J-wagon (Apr 23, 2022)

Very nice. I like the grips too


----------



## Rocket Man (Apr 25, 2022)

Great looking Klunker's guys. Time to join the fun. This a Rocket I put together in the early 80s? Correct me if you see a part that was not made then. When did U-brakes come to be? That should date it. I actually bought the bike in the 70s.
Any way I built it a long time ago and it just rides great. Its an old friend.


----------



## Rocket Man (Apr 25, 2022)

.....and then I found another stock bare frame and fork. Put all the stock parts, I took off, onto it. 
So here it is, somebody painted over, but a nice deep maroon. My Klunker (above) still wares its orginal paint. Touched up here and there for the add-ons. U-brakes and cable stops etc.


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 25, 2022)

J-wagon said:


> Very nice. I like the grips too



They are made by revenge industries.super soft and comfortable.molds were sold to s&m bikes a couple years ago.now they sell em. Called ganja grips.


----------



## all riders (Apr 26, 2022)

U-brakes showed up ( at least on Specialized bikes) for the years '86, '87 and '88-I believe.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Apr 26, 2022)

all riders said:


> U-brakes showed up ( at least on Specialized bikes) for the years '86, '87 and '88-I believe.



I think that sounds about right for when they showed up mounted under the Schwinn YO! BMX bikes too.


----------



## Rocket Man (Apr 26, 2022)

Thanks for the help dating my build, you guys know your bikes.
I also found this info on Sheldon's site.

"In 1986-88 there was a fad for equipping mountain bikes with U brakes mounted underneath the chainstays. This provided a nice clean look to the seatstay area of the bicycle, and provided a somewhat simpler cable routing. In addition, as the chainstays are larger and more rigid than typical seatstays, the "problem" of flexing of the studs under load was reduced. Conventional cantilever brakes cannot be mounted on the chainstays, because they would get in the way of the cranks"

So my guess of early 80s was a few years off. So much for accurate memories.


----------



## Allrounderco (Apr 26, 2022)

Rocket Man said:


> Great looking Klunker's guys. Time to join the fun. This a Rocket I put together in the early 80s? Correct me if you see a part that was not made then. When did U-brakes come to be? That should date it. I actually bought the bike in the 70s.
> Any way I built it a long time ago and it just rides great. Its an old friend.
> 
> View attachment 1614021



This thing is not only gorgeous, it's providing inspiration to a build I'm doing up in my head. I have no money for new hubs, so I'm going to use that U Brake setup. I couldn't bear to weld canti / v studs to the seat stays, but this is much easier to stomach. I also like the way the derailleur claw sits inside the dropout. I've never seen it done that way, but since I'm cold-setting the frame for the 135mm freehub anyway, why not? Is that an alloy seat post?


----------



## Rocket Man (Apr 26, 2022)

Allrounderco said:


> Is that an alloy seat post?



Yes sir, I have found the Monark Rockets seat post to be .855" in diameter. So I take 7/8'' 6061 Aluminum bar or heavy wall 6061 aluminum tubing (in this case) and turn it down. The lathes tail stock has to be dailed in to turn a constant diameter over that length, ask me how I know?


----------



## Pedalpat (May 7, 2022)

My worksman . Like to at least add a drum front brake and maybe some gears to it 🤔   it's cat approved apparently.


----------



## birdzgarage (May 14, 2022)




----------



## birdzgarage (May 24, 2022)

Changed seat.much better.decal on head tube til we can think of a rad badge design


----------



## rollfaster (May 28, 2022)

I think this is fair game to Klunk, crank that came out was stamped 38. old seat tube weld but appears to be strong. I’m feeling an old school Klunker build!!


----------



## rollfaster (May 28, 2022)

And here it is..37 Schwinn Lasalle old school Klunker. Nice and tight, fairly light and rides great!!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 3, 2022)

The 47


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 9, 2022)

The klunker krew.i have all the parts to build a sweet chromed 80s schwinn cantilever klunker too.when time allows that is.


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 9, 2022)

"i have all the parts to build a sweet chromed 80s schwinn cantilever klunker too.when time allows that is."

Can't wait to see this one! 😃


----------



## Rocket Man (Jun 9, 2022)

Nice collection of Klunkers Birdz. Is there one that is your favorite?
I am working on building another Klunker from a frame like your Tick? bike. Mine is badged a Rollfast. See pic.
Not sure how to shine the dull original paint, clear coat, oil or floor polish, ??? any advice guys.
I have the head badge too. I never new that it represented a ball bearing. Makes sense now I know.


----------



## ditchpig (Jun 9, 2022)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1632922
> 
> View attachment 1632923
> 
> ...




My humble suggestion: 'PARTS BIN ORPHAN' 
sorta sounds like one of Ed Roth's hot rod monsters. In keeping with the MR. TICH theme......
Very cool rode...digging the free form bracing! 
Kryn


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 9, 2022)

@Rocket Man thanks man. I love them all.each one is totally different.same frame as mine.rubbing compound followed by polish.automotive stuff.stay off the white.it will rub off if not careful.


----------



## Rocket Man (Jun 9, 2022)

Thanks for input Birdz, love what you did with the tubular gussets, gave that frame a real unique look.
Ride on.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 10, 2022)

Anytime.the frame bars and post was all done by Chad @mrtickbicycleproducts.he had full artistic freedom to build as he pleased.


----------



## Rocket Man (Jun 10, 2022)

Just took a look at Chad Logans work on FB.  He does some trick mods and builds.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 10, 2022)

He's very talented. Also a friend of mine.kool dude.


----------



## Old Iron Bob (Jun 12, 2022)

1941 Schwinn DX. Sun rhino lite rims,SS spokes, Bendix 2 speed, Stronglifht crank, landing gear forks, brooks saddle.Just about finished. Need some cable clamps. Nice riding bike


----------



## Rocket Man (Jun 12, 2022)

I have been looking for a nice 41 DX for a while now. Super nice looking bike Bob. Nicely done.


----------



## Arthur Roy Brown (Jun 13, 2022)

Old Iron Bob said:


> 1941 Schwinn DX. Sun rhino lite rims,SS spokes, Bendix 2 speed, Stronglifht crank, landing gear forks, brooks saddle.Just about finished. Need some cable clamps. Nice riding bike.



Dig the use of the Slingshot Stem.

I had NOS Shimano cable clamps for my red Schwinn.  The Landing Gear branding was removed on the fork because SE is not paying me to keep it there 😀


----------



## mrg (Jun 13, 2022)

Out on another one of my lo-teck Klunker, 38 Henderson, early vintage parts except later vintage black Ukai's with blk high flange Bendix. Great rider till I bent the og seat post in the skate park.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 14, 2022)

41 DX and 37 Lasalle at the Gateway Coasters ride on Sunday.


----------



## Rocket Man (Jun 14, 2022)

Good looking bikes Rob and mrg, everyone has a DX except me. Poor me. But I did pick up a prewar girls Schwinn with the similar back section.
Could you measure the rear triangle dimensions for me. If they are the same (boys and girls) I am thinking about adding the 2 top tubes and eliminating the girls middle tube. Bad idea ? Too bad the girls frame I have has pretty nice black and white paint.

mrg, I like the tire color matching the frame, seat, peddles and grips, very cool.
 I have used 7/8'' 6061 T6  bar stock turned down to fit the frame. Should take care of the bent seat post issue.


----------



## Rocket Man (Jun 15, 2022)

Can anybody help with a quick measurement, this girls bike has a seat tube height of 18" taken from center of BB to top of tube.
The chain-stay length is 18.5"
Is this the same on the boys DX pre-war frames?
Considering making this into a boys frame, as I cannot find a boys DX.
 Bad idea or ......... happy to trade the whole bike for boys frame only.


----------



## J-wagon (Jun 15, 2022)

Not prewar but my E92069 1948 dx seat tube 18.5" center to top and chainstay 18.5" c-c.


----------



## Rocket Man (Jun 15, 2022)

Thanks for that J. Pretty similar. I wounder if all the frames were in this ball park. Meaning they did not have small medium or large.
One size fits all in a balloon tire bike maybe?


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## J-wagon (Jun 27, 2022)

Nice! Looks like titanium seatpost


----------



## Gimletbikes (Jun 27, 2022)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1653119



That stem is amazing. VW van? Subtle. Nice touch


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 27, 2022)

Gimletbikes said:


> That stem is amazing. VW van? Subtle. Nice touch



That's way cool!





NOT MINE!

☮️


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Jun 27, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> That's way cool!
> 
> View attachment 1653154
> 
> ...



I need one of those..!!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 27, 2022)

Gimletbikes said:


> That stem is amazing. VW van? Subtle. Nice touch



This one is the Scooby-Doo doo van.they also make the vw bus like @Lonestar posted.i have one of those too. They are made by Al's rapid transit alsrapidtransit.com they make bmx stuff and mopar parts


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 27, 2022)

J-wagon said:


> Nice! Looks like titanium seatpost



Yes it is.made by refoc works in Tennessee @refocworks on Instagram not cheap,but it's hands down the best 13/16 schwinn post money can buy.he can make em 7/8" too


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 27, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> That's way cool!
> 
> View attachment 1653154
> 
> ...



I was gonna paint mine like Damon's se racing bus.but I may need th go the fast times route after seeing that


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 27, 2022)

birdzgarage said:


> I was gonna paint mine like Damon's se racing bus.but I may need th go the fast times route after seeing that



I'd love to see that! Go for it


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 4, 2022)

not just a great klunker for hills,makes a good beach cruiser too


----------



## Gimletbikes (Jul 4, 2022)

I have never seen more appropriate and well-placed gussets... Maximum flex and maximum controversary. Steel is real... ly compliant... and kinda magical


----------



## Che (Jul 8, 2022)

40 Schwinn


----------



## Bluebyu (Jul 8, 2022)

I have attached a couple of photo's of my idea of a klunker - a 1940's Montgomery Wards bike frame that I redid with modern 27 speed mountain bike parts that I collected over the last couple of years from the roadside, flea markets, swap meets and even a snowmobile salvage yard.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Old Iron Bob (Jul 19, 2022)

Just back from my morning ride.  41 Schwinn Klunker


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Gimletbikes (Jul 19, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> View attachment 1665370



those tires are murderous. I would love a fast downhill ride on that machine. I know that sucker hummms


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 19, 2022)

Gimletbikes said:


> those tires are murderous. I would love a fast downhill ride on that machine. I know that sucker hummms



Oh yeah...I love 'em! & yes...it's hums like a full-auto Thompson

Kenda KOT's


----------



## Iridis Nocturnus (Aug 1, 2022)

I've posted this before but it is finally completely done / in its final form and I found this pic on my camera from yesterday, must have taken it on accident, so here it is!


----------



## SchwinnFinn63 (Aug 1, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> View attachment 1665370



Hey Lonestar,

How are you likin’ your SE big honkin bars? Love mine on my Klunker!


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 1, 2022)

J-wagon said:


> Nice! Looks like titanium seatpost



It's made by @refocworks on Instagram .definitely not cheap,but the best seat post money can buy in my opinion


----------



## Jackpop (Aug 1, 2022)

My 41 BFG


----------



## Lonestar (Aug 2, 2022)

SchwinnFinn63 said:


> Hey Lonestar,
> 
> How are you likin’ your SE big honkin bars? Love mine on my Klunker!



I love 'em too! A perfect addition to my bikes!


----------



## Che (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## fotomatt1 (Aug 15, 2022)

Not a picture post, but a quick question I'm hoping someone can answer.  I'm knee deep in my 53 Schwinn Panther Klunker Build, and I'm hoping to go multi-speed.  The best option to me looks like an SA Drum Brake with a 5 or 7 speed freewheel.  I'd prefer 5, as I have a schwinn 5 speed freewheel.  Does anybody know if a 5 speed freewheel will work on the X-RD?  It says for 7 speed, but I vaguely remember 5 and 7 speed freewheels being roughly the same size.  Any help is appreciated!


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## prewarmachine (Aug 18, 2022)

From yesterday's trail ride


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 19, 2022)

I put my cooks quality products crankset on this morning.i know the blue suntour 46t chainring doesnt match,but i like it.


----------



## Jarod24 (Aug 27, 2022)

Its been awhile since ive posted on here, I've been getting the vintage bike itch again. Downtown Mesa on my monark superframe klunker, tange fork, with bmx crank set up and 2 speed automatic sram hub rear hub laced up to a vintage wheel.


----------



## Pondo (Aug 27, 2022)

Jarod24 said:


> Its been awhile since ive posted on here, I've been getting the vintage bike itch again. Downtown Mesa on my monark superframe klunker, tange fork, with bmx crank set up and 2 speed automatic sram hub rear hub laced up to a vintage wheel.
> 
> View attachment 1686116
> 
> ...



Super cool!  I love the twin top tube.  I bet it's a blast!  😎


----------



## palepainter (Aug 28, 2022)

1919 Schwinn built  Hawthorne Deluxe Flyer.  Built for RATRODBIKES build off.


----------



## Pondo (Aug 28, 2022)

palepainter said:


> 1919 Schwinn built  Hawthorne Deluxe Flyer.  Built for RATRODBIKES build off. View attachment 1686770
> View attachment 1686771
> 
> View attachment 1686773
> ...



If it was the '80s still I'd say that klunker is 'Rad'!  It is super cool for sure.  Nicely done.  Now I need to go find your build thread.....


----------



## palepainter (Aug 28, 2022)

Pondo said:


> If it was the '80s still I'd say that klunker is 'Rad'!  It is super cool for sure.  Nicely done.  Now I need to go find your build thread.....



The adventure actually started here.  In a post helping me to identify it.   The seller claimed it to be a 1918 Schwinn.  I got it at a reasonable price, but clearly wasn’t an _HD.   Sold a few parts off it to help others with their builds, so it wasn’t such a kick in the nuts.   And to have the lack of concern that I was bastardizing a bike worth restoring, gave me the latitude to do this.  https://ratrodbikes.com/forum/threads/pro-crastinator…1919-schwinn-built-hawthorne-deluxe-flyer.116298/ _


----------



## Pondo (Aug 29, 2022)

Excellent, thank you.  I'll be reading it today.


----------



## RustyHornet (Aug 29, 2022)

Not mine..


----------



## mrg (Aug 31, 2022)

Work in progress, 41 ACE


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 31, 2022)

The 37 Lasalle badged Schwinn as it is today.


----------



## fotomatt1 (Sep 8, 2022)

Iridis Nocturnus said:


> I've posted this before but it is finally completely done / in its final form and I found this pic on my camera from yesterday, must have taken it on accident, so here it is!
> 
> View attachment 1673381



How are you liking the Nexus 8?  I was thinking of going with the coaster brake version on my 1953 Schwinn Panther.  Do you have the roller brake version or did you convert to discs?


----------



## RustyHornet (Sep 8, 2022)

fotomatt1 said:


> How are you liking the Nexus 8?  I was thinking of going with the coaster brake version on my 1953 Schwinn Panther.  Do you have the roller brake version or did you convert to discs?



Can’t speak for him, but I absolutely love my Nexus 8 with coaster brake. My wife loves hers too. IMHO, perfection.


----------



## Iridis Nocturnus (Sep 12, 2022)

fotomatt1 said:


> How are you liking the Nexus 8?  I was thinking of going with the coaster brake version on my 1953 Schwinn Panther.  Do you have the roller brake version or did you convert to discs?




I like it quite a bit. It is a little bit sensitive to adjustments. Right now it slips in 5th, so I skip to 6th, but before it was skipping in 5th, 6th, and 7th before I cleaned the cassette and tightened the axle nuts a little bit. I'm pretty sure I just need to take the wheel off again and tighten the axle nuts just a tiny bit more and it'll have fixed the problem.

It is a roller brake. I wanted drum brakes front and back.


----------



## fotomatt1 (Sep 12, 2022)

Iridis Nocturnus said:


> I like it quite a bit. It is a little bit sensitive to adjustments. Right now it slips in 5th, so I skip to 6th, but before it was skipping in 5th, 6th, and 7th before I cleaned the cassette and tightened the axle nuts a little bit. I'm pretty sure I just need to take the wheel off again and tighten the axle nuts just a tiny bit more and it'll have fixed the problem.
> 
> It is a roller brake. I wanted drum brakes front and back.



How is the brake?  My options are drums, coaster, or roller.  I’m about to pull the trigger on a set of Ukai hoops so I need to decide on hubs.  I was looking at drums with a 5speed freewheel, but not sure about how well they stop.


----------



## Iridis Nocturnus (Sep 12, 2022)

fotomatt1 said:


> How is the brake?  My options are drums, coaster, or roller.  I’m about to pull the trigger on a set of Ukai hoops so I need to decide on hubs.  I was looking at drums with a 5speed freewheel, but not sure about how well they stop.



It's the only brake of this type I've ever had but it works as good as anything. It stops fine. 

With drum brakes front and back you do want to make sure you have levers designed specifically for drum brakes.


----------



## BMXjunkie (Sep 12, 2022)

A quick klunker build up on a Hiawatha


----------



## BMXjunkie (Sep 12, 2022)

My mid school bmx klunker on a Rollfast frame


----------



## BMXjunkie (Sep 12, 2022)

First build up of my Murray built Elgin frame.


----------



## BMXjunkie (Sep 12, 2022)

Klunker cruise


----------



## BMXjunkie (Sep 12, 2022)

What it’s all about for us.  Klunker Cruise


----------



## fotomatt1 (Sep 13, 2022)

Iridis Nocturnus said:


> It's the only brake of this type I've ever had but it works as good as anything. It stops fine.
> 
> With drum brakes front and back you do want to make sure you have levers designed specifically for drum brakes.



I thought you could use V brake levers for drums?


----------



## fotomatt1 (Sep 13, 2022)

Just got my 1953 Schwinn Panther frame back from being powdercoated yesterday.  I had gotten decals from Velocals a while back.  Trying to decide on the rest of my components now.  I know it's not 100% keeping with the Klunker spirit, but this frame was just in primer when I got it, so figured it was a good candidate for a powdercoat. 

I think I'm going to go with gold Ukai 26 x 2.125 wheels, and I already have the red profile stem.  I've got a set of Sidewinder forks on their way.  Also have a set of Genuine Bicycle Products bars I'm going to use.  As for the rest, it's up in the air.  I can't decide on hubs....coaster brake, roller brake, or drums, and do I go with a single speed (already have a Bendix RB2), Sturmey Archer S2C kickshift, Shimano Nexus 8, or a 5 speed rear freewheel on a drum brake hub?  Suggestions?


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Sep 13, 2022)

80ish Bottecchia... fitted with a basket like every good rat racer.

Santa came early today and now it wear Campy Record brakes.


----------



## Lonestar (Sep 13, 2022)

Fritz Katzenjammer said:


> 80ish Bottecchia... fitted with a basket like every good rat racer.
> 
> Santa came early today and now it wear Campy Record brakes.
> View attachment 1695320
> ...



Klunker? Ummm....


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Sep 14, 2022)

Fritz Katzenjammer said:


> 80ish Bottecchia... fitted with a basket like every good rat racer.
> 
> Santa came early today and now it wear Campy Record brakes.
> View attachment 1695320
> ...



Thinking out of the box, ...............I like it!


----------



## bleedingfingers (Sep 14, 2022)

BMXjunkie said:


> My mid school bmx klunker on a Rollfast frame
> 
> View attachment 1695106



What is the brake setup on this bike and where can I get one ? cool looking klunker


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Sep 15, 2022)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> Thinking out of the box, ...............I like it!



Someone was thinking of tossing this thing out. So I grabbed it for fun and have been fixing it up for running errands. It would have been a shame to waste it.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Sep 15, 2022)

Actually... its a shame to waste any bicycle.

something we North Americans are pretty good at.


----------



## BMXjunkie (Sep 18, 2022)

My Murray built Elgin in all its glory.  My favorite build yet


----------



## Arthur Roy Brown (Sep 27, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Klunker? Ummm....








Sometimes it was, especially in the dirt over 12K.





Kicked rocks from the front wheel were causing cracks in the downtube, so the frame was retired.


----------

